# Beginner wanting to take some courses to be a better portrait/ family event photog



## UBERGAMES (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm a beginner and I've had my D7000 with my 18-105 kit lens for the past 8 months.  I have a decent understanding on the basics of Aperture, ISO, Shutter and how they affect the light coming in and what the product looks like.  I found lots of information with that online and taught myself.  I feel pretty comfortable using my D7000 but want to be able to take some portraits of family members (Sister in law is pregers and I want to shoot her) and I would like to get better when were all just hanging out at someones birthday, and I also do some photography for some community events for my organization.  

I would like to take some courses to take me to the next level but have not really seen much that I know will fit for me.  Do you have any suggestions for a course/tutorial/video I can take/watch that will take me to where I want to be?  

THanks,


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2013)

What do you use for lighting?

Available Light: Photographic Techniques for Using Existing Light Sources
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Off-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Photographers
Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography

Online:
Strobist: Lighting 101
http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## UBERGAMES (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Keith but what about online courses and classes do you have any experience with them?


----------



## Designer (Oct 27, 2013)

UBERGAMES said:


> Thanks Keith but what about online courses and classes do you have any experience with them?



Keith has been at this since before the classes on the internet.  

He has given you several leads that you should check out.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 30, 2013)

seems online courses for people can be very hit or miss. you don't need a degree to be a great photographer, and the internet has tons of information on how to improve. you could spend hours at forums, online seminars (creativelive.com) Youtube the library etc. learn at your won pace, when you find something you want to improve on search the internet, learn all you can and then have people critique your work to see how your doing.


----------



## paigew (Oct 30, 2013)

I have taken several  online courses/workshops. With each one I have noticed growth in my photography. Creative Live is a great resource for 'free' workshops. Most workshops I have done were taken at clickinmoms


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2013)

UBERGAMES said:


> Thanks Keith but what about online courses and classes do you have any experience with them?



You are in Canada and Big Mike is in Canada. I know he teaches some but not 100% sure where.


----------



## UBERGAMES (Oct 31, 2013)

Designer said:


> UBERGAMES said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Keith but what about online courses and classes do you have any experience with them?
> ...




I see that they are great resources I was just more interested in online courses/webinairs/tutorials that others have tried.  I would rather learn it that way because it best fits what I want.  

Has anyone taken any online courses or used any online tutorials that they would recommend?


----------



## Hrgrace21 (Dec 5, 2013)

Check out CreativeLive.com, MacOnCampus (youtube), PHlearn (youtube). They have free classes. If you want a course that gives you challenges and assignments check out New York Institute of Photography. The course I took is pretty awesome and taught me about everything from the very basic to the advanced, including how to run a business.


----------



## rasmussen4 (Dec 5, 2013)

If you're looking for some online courses, I've been an instructor with www.proudphotography.com for the last 6 years, and it's probably been as much of a boost for my own photography as it has been for my students! We'd love to have you come over and check us out. We offer 9 different courses from beginner to advanced, even Photoshop and Elements!

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll be teaching a course on that very subject in Victoria in the New Year.  Check your local adult ed/community college.  There are a ton of on-line courses, but if you can find a 'real' course in your area, I think it would be a lot more beneficial.


----------

